# Storage



## rmalouin (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wondering what folks do for off season storage. Just found out from my town that they are very restritive with trailers. For example the trailer can not be closer that 25 feet from any property line and can not be located on a side yard. So, during the season that leaves me with parking the trailer in my driveway.

So, what do you do during the season and off season ?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

During the off season, I store mine at the local county fairgrounds in one of their buildings. It's indoor
storage with a concrete floor, unheated but dry. They store it for 6 months for $230.00.

Many fairgrounds offers storage during the winter months.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> During the off season, I store mine at the local county fairgrounds in one of their buildings. It's indoor
> storage with a concrete floor and unheated but dry. They store it for 6 months for $230.00.


 In the off season, we do exactly the same thing. It's a win - win situation. We keep the OB out of the winer conditions and the snow off the roof, and the fairgrounds has a bit more income on their off season. A non-heated situation would best, as it doesn't attract unwanted rodents. Ours charges $10 per foot. During the summer months, we keep it at an outdoor storage facility that is approx 2 miles from home.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I pay $300 for indoor winter storage 3 miles down the road. Our subdivision does not allow trailers in the driveways for more than a few days so i keep in outside storage $40/mo at the same location during the summer. i have had it in my drive for up to 2 weeks an nobody has complained. probably cause they know it isnt staying there. Luckily the neighbors are all really good people!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Indoor storage in the winter and outside lot in the summer. Our association rules don't allow us to even stop in the sub with a trailer (Don't think they are legal since they are regulating the use of a public roadway







). So far they have looked to other way for short stays of RV's (and better keep it that way since there are snowmobile trailers in several driveways all winter long).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Indoor storage in the winter and outside lot in the summer. Our association rules don't allow us to even stop in the sub with a trailer (Don't think they are legal since they are regulating the use of a public roadway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Nathan. You mention having an "Association" ..... odds are that your roads are owned by the "Association" - not the town...therefore making the roads _NOT_ public. As the roads are (presumably) part of the "common land" of the sub-D, those roads are governed by the Association "rules"....as is (probably) the neighborhood 'appearance'. Trailer use, length, placement...even color...are often governed by the 'rules'. And ('right' or 'wrong' - they're the 'rules' that came with the Deed), a trailer that can be lived in is often treated differently than a trailer which can only be used to carry stuff. Yup - a significant reason why we moved OUT of a sub-D ....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I work in a different town than I live in with the code enforcement office. The town allows trailers but they must be the same set back as a shed. Meaning 20 ft from the property line and also in the back yard. We recently had a neighbor conflict where one had an issue with anothers utility trailer. Where he had it was along the house and blocked from view by bushes. Where it would be legal was dead center of his backyard which allowed for the set backs. We had a conversation with the complainer and asked if she really wanted it enforced where it now sat which meant he would move it to the center of his yard where she could then see it but it would follow the ordinance.

It sits next to the house


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


I think the $300 Sayonara is talking about is for the entire winter...not per month. At least that is how I read it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


I think Sayonara meant $300.00 for the entire winter...However, I've heard that storage in California can run close to that per month.
Good thing we have a long driveway and no restrictions or we wouldn't have our TT either









On edit**







sorry...didn't see OC's post before I added the exact same thing...two hours later


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


I think the $300 Sayonara is talking about is for the entire winter...not per month. At least that is how I read it.








[/quote]

In my case, that is correct. $10 per foot, or $300 for mid October to late April storage. We also live in a development that has an association. Although they can govern what we can have on our property, the DO NOT have control of the roadway (although the city is just as strict as far as RV parking goes, even if still connected to the TV).


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

$70 per month year round here in VA. Outside, but it is gated with a live in security guard.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


I think the $300 Sayonara is talking about is for the entire winter...not per month. At least that is how I read it.








[/quote]
Exactly! Sorry i wasnt clearer. $300 from October 1 to April 30.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I had no idea that folks were paying up tp $300/month to store their trailers! I'm afraid that I would have to sell mine if that was the case for me.


I think Sayonara meant $300.00 for the entire winter...However, I've heard that storage in California can run close to that per month.
Good thing we have a long driveway and no restrictions or we wouldn't have our TT either









On edit**







sorry...didn't see OC's post before I added the exact same thing...two hours later








[/quote]

Post padded....


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We pay $25 a month year round for outdoor, gated storage. I have a 12ft cargo trailer and the 31 ft Roo there. $25 each. Considering what some of you folks are paying, I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm thinking I should start a new business!! I've got plenty of storage room.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

All this makes me feel REALLY fortunate, as we have it in our backyard.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We store ours year-round at a facility. I'm lucky enough to be able to fit my truck in the driveway. Ours runs about 55/mo. They have security gate, cameras, two dump stations, fresh water (can wash trailer), air, bathrooms, and electric (can plug in up to 48hrs) helps with the fridge, and a very level concrete lot. It's a little high, but with all the extras its worth it. They do have inside storage for those rockstar tour buses, those run about 350/mo.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our is in our neighborhood storage ($40 a month). All this talk about inside storage has me thinking....


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

whodey said:


> We store ours year-round at a facility. I'm lucky enough to be able to fit my truck in the driveway. Ours runs about 55/mo. They have security gate, cameras, two dump stations, fresh water (can wash trailer), air, bathrooms, and electric (can plug in up to 48hrs) helps with the fridge, and a very level concrete lot. It's a little high, but with all the extras its worth it. They do have inside storage for those rockstar tour buses, those run about 350/mo.
> 
> Mike


All of that and you think it is a little high! I pay $70/month for a dirt lot with a gated entry that I can only get into between the hour of 8-7 during the winter, and 7-9 during the summer. They claim to have a wash station, but it takes quarters and is now blocked by a bunch of boats. No chance on getting to plug in anywhere.

Thank your lucky stars you have such a nice place to put your trailer.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Storage is one of the reasons DH did not want to give up the popup as we kept that in the garage. We also have strict association rules. For Arizona, I got lucky in calling around a year ago the average was 60.00 and above/month for outdoor gated, security storage. I found a place about 2 miles from our house for 35.00/month with security patrol. You get one month free if you pay an entire year. Believe me, I made a lot of phone calls and do feel lucky with my price and the location. This place was actually full and did not take a waitlist so I kept calling back and secured it prior to taking delivery of our TT. DH would like to have indoor storage but that price is way too expensive.

Cristy


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow







I had no idea that it cost so much to store stuff. Makes me thank my lucky stars ours can set in the drive in the summer and in the barn in the winter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fourwalls said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are indeed fortunate....very fortunate!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hey, Nathan. You mention having an "Association" ..... odds are that your roads are owned by the "Association" - not the town...therefore making the roads _NOT_ public. As the roads are (presumably) part of the "common land" of the sub-D, those roads are governed by the Association "rules"....as is (probably) the neighborhood 'appearance'. Trailer use, length, placement...even color...are often governed by the 'rules'. And ('right' or 'wrong' - they're the 'rules' that came with the Deed), a trailer that can be lived in is often treated differently than a trailer which can only be used to carry stuff. Yup - a significant reason why we moved OUT of a sub-D ....


No, these roads are county roads. No way was I moving into a sub with private roads... it is very pricey when they fall apart! Also, the poilice won't patrol private roads, but they will assist us in keeping speeds reasonable since they are public roads...









Association C&R's are always funny to read. Nothing is allowed and it is all dependant on how strict or loose your board is on enforcement. The first couple years were tense with certain board members enjoying their turn as Supreme Dictator (oh, I mean Sub President)







.
We went through the fountain ordeal (banned per the C&R), and then the summer of the blue pools (those big semi-permanent kiddie ones). After that, things calmed down a lot







.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My storage cost me a one time fee of $2,500 - a concrete pad in the back yard.

I could not handle living in a Sub-development with CC&R's - I like the plastic pink flamingos in my front yard...

I saw this story once about someone placing pink flamingos in yards at this hotty totty Sub-D inside of Disney World. Of course these are a strickt no no, but every night they would reappear through out the sub-d. I thought that was about the funniest thing I had ever heard of... and if I had lived there I would probably have been the person out "placing" the flamingos!


----------

